
India Adopts the Tactic of Authoritarians: Shutting Down the Internet - ashleshbiradar
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/17/world/asia/india-internet-modi-protests.html
======
ashleshbiradar
whats an alternative for sharing information ? Cause in parts of India where
protests got out of hand, they shut down the Internet and no news came in or
out from there. They imposed a curfew too.

what can be the alternatives for sharing information during an Internet
Shutdown

~~~
salawat
HAM radio, SneakerNet, semaphores, dead drops, printing presses, coordinated
telephony, drone courier, trained pidgeon...

You just have to change your C&C structure to best accommodate the medium. The
Signal propagated long before the Internet. It was just a bit slower.

